# Has anyone else seen this?



## Vonuist (Sep 28, 2011)

I watched this video last night and I have to say I wasn't impressed at all. The kids on the course seemed really genuine and dedicated. But the staff, and especially the guy who ran the place, made my spidey-senses tingle. It just didn't feel _right._
I did a bit of digging and came up with some very disturbing reviews of "Teaching Drum" as the place is called.
I was just wondering if anyone had any experience of the place because it looks like somewhere to avoid.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 28, 2011)

Vonuist said:


> I watched this video last night and I have to say I wasn't impressed at all. The kids on the course seemed really genuine and dedicated. But the staff, and especially the guy who ran the place, made my spidey-senses tingle. It just didn't feel _right._
> I did a bit of digging and came up with some very disturbing reviews of "Teaching Drum" as the place is called.
> I was just wondering if anyone had any experience of the place because it looks like somewhere to avoid.


Its a fake MTV show. Never believe anything with MTV in the name. Except this.


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never heard of this, but that first review you linked was an interesting read for sure.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 28, 2011)

Jesus that teaching drum place sounds horrendous. Sounds like that placed messed up a lot of people. That Tamarack Song guy sounds like your typical snobby hippy who blames everything on peoples "inability" to learn correctly. thanks for the read.


----------



## Cavemansailor (Jan 24, 2014)

I spent a week at the Drum with a friend who lived and worked there. Your "senses" were correct...PM if you want details


----------



## Planet (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Heck nah. Something's not right... I say shut that shit down.


----------

